# Cal-20 Rescue



## Overwhelmed (Feb 22, 2009)

So my husband and I have gone from rescuing dogs, which we have two right now both 120 pounds to rescuing a sailboat from a neighbors friend. We brought the boat home on a homemade trailer which barely made the trip about 30 miles and across the ferry. At least she was afloat for 20 minutes LOL....Our 14 year old has gotten us into sailing. He went last year to a YMCA sponsored sailing camp up in the San Juan Islands here in Washington and came back with the fever. This boat was to be his Christmas present but we were unable to pick it up until this month. He has now joined the high school racing sail team and they start this Monday. He was out with dad yesterday taking inventory of all the parts on the boat and what they are needed to do. The boat is up on the trailer and stabilized and now my hubby has a new dog house to go to. I am very excited to start this venture and also very "overwhelmed".


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet, Don't be so overwhelmed. One step at a time will get her to the water. They are a couple "Project threads" here on Sailnet That should be of interest to you. We do have a expert here on cleat repairs on your boat and he should be along shortly. His name is Sway and he a good guy.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

All these Cal 20's popping up lately in need of rescue...makes ya want to join the fire department just to get a piece of the action!

Overwhelmed,
You lucked into a great boat that is not only very seaworthy but known for having a turn of speed. OK, that covers it from your perspective and your son's desires. (g)

You'll find quite a bit of info on the 20 in the Cal forum here and you'll also find that they're actively raced on the west coast so there are quite a few people out there keeping these good old boats going. As far as fixing her up goes...you're in luck, as we have one of the greatest ever fixer-up threads on just your boat. Look here and then decide what parts apply to your boat:
Cal 20 Restoration Set 1

It's from this thread and Jim pops in from time to time here:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cal/14213-cal-20-excellent-starter-boat.html


----------



## Overwhelmed (Feb 22, 2009)

thank you for all your kindness and answers. We will keep reading reading reading. LOL.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Time will show you just how thorough and nicely done Jim's restoration photos and the project were done. Most boat owners would kill to have such a photographic primer of how-to. Enjoy.


----------

